# Wyatts Covert Caravan Club Site



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi all I am heading down to Wyatts Covert Caravan Club Site near Uxbridge tomorrow.
Can anyone in this area give me a heads up on the weather / road conditions

Alan H


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I'm not a million miles from there and it is thawing. If the access roads have been semi cleared, I would think you should have no problem unless it freezes tonight. More snow was forecast for today but we have so far had none.

peedee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> Hi all I am heading down to Wyatts Covert Caravan Club Site near Uxbridge tomorrow.
> Can anyone in this area give me a heads up on the weather / road conditions
> 
> Alan H


A friend of ours lives at Wyatts Covert and there is no problem with the roads.
Gery


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As said there is no problem with the roads, but I would phone the site and check conditions there first.

cabby


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone
I phoned the site 3pm (couldn't get through earlier) and the lady there said the lane leading to the site is passable with care 

Alan H


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am surprised that anyone can actually find the place -

Wyatts *Covert* Caravan Club Site.

_Covert_ - secret, disguised!!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

pippin said:


> I am surprised that anyone can actually find the place -
> 
> Wyatts *Covert* Caravan Club Site.
> 
> _Covert_ - secret, disguised!!


Perhaps that's why they have pitches available
Crafty old Caravan club :wink: :wink: 
and it is hidden by snow :?

Alan H


----------

